# i7 3930k should I overclock?



## Vincent Signorelli (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm kind of new to this forum this being my first post I recently got a new machine but you don't want to hear that you came here to answer the question. So my question is Can I overclock/ Should I overclock. I'm running the 3930k 3.2GHz Stock 3.8 Turbo and its running at exactly 3.9GHz It looks like its idling at about 45-46 C. My cooling system is a Pushpull 120mm Radiator connected to the CPU directly.

So my question is Can/Should I overclock. I do alot of gaming Arma 2 really interested in arma 3, and I want to start getting into recording at 1080p while I play too so I know you would need a good processor for quick rendering.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Oct 19, 2012)

You can try overclocking as long as its below threshold temperature of CPU ( ~ 90C ). You'll see good improvements in rendering applications like Video conversion, Editing, Animation, Benchmarks along with 3-5 fps increase in most games.


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 19, 2012)

OCing is a good idea though if you have a Aftermarket cooler (not he Cr@p stock one) you can easily hit 4.5 or 5GHz with little change in the voltage if you know How to OC then go for it or Google is your best friend  there are plenty of guides start with any one of them


----------



## Vincent Signorelli (Oct 20, 2012)

What are some downsides to Overclock because this CPU is brand new, and I don't want to cut off any insurances.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 6, 2012)

Vincent Signorelli said:


> What are some downsides to Overclock because this CPU is brand new, and I don't want to cut off any insurances.



Burnt CPU, lose of warranty claim 

But usually most of todays motherboard comes with BIOS to read CPU temp and option to force shutdown if and when crossing the limit line.

Better motherboards with BIOS meant for serious OC has many options to cut down the risk.

OC is risky if you are doing something you dont know else, the only price you pay is unstable system till you reach a stable point with getting all settings right


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 6, 2012)

Naxal said:


> Burnt CPU, lose of warranty claim
> 
> But usually most of todays motherboard comes with BIOS to read CPU temp and option to force shutdown if and when crossing the limit line.
> 
> ...



correct !

i have a old pentium d @3.4 ghz and my intel old mobo too have this feature then ur mobo may have it!


----------



## Myth (Nov 6, 2012)

Post your system config.
IMO, your idle temps are a tad high. Get a custom cpu cooler anyway, OC or not.

With 6cores(x2), you need more speed ? Some rendering you must be doing


----------

